# EUR/AUD Discussion



## OGRooney (4 September 2012)

Anyone who went long on the 8th of August is laughing... 700 pips, I've stayed out til now 
Reckon we'll get to the 61.8 fib? if so whats your predictions from there, up or reversal? 

Daily RSI is at the highest it's been since march 2011 




Can a mod please delete the below image, I can't work out how to do it.


----------



## Lone Wolf (4 September 2012)

*Re: EURAUD Discussion*

I notice that your buy price is right on the previous support / new resistance line. It also happens to almost exactly line up with the 50% retracement level. Don't get me wrong, I have no opinion on what it might do as I don't trade chart patterns at the moment. But you seem to like fib levels, any reason you don't value the 50% level?


----------



## OGRooney (4 September 2012)

*Re: EURAUD Discussion*



Lone Wolf said:


> I notice that your buy price is right on the previous support / new resistance line. It also happens to almost exactly line up with the 50% retracement level. Don't get me wrong, I have no opinion on what it might do as I don't trade chart patterns at the moment. But you seem to like fib levels, any reason you don't value the 50% level?




I just use the standard set that come with the tool, every now and then I add in 50, 76.4 and 78.6. The tools really messy even with the standard set, especially if you have other lines drawn, actual resistance/support levels that don't quite match up with the fib levels.

I just noticed that I'd missed out on 700 pips this morning so when the price dropped today I saw an opportunity to enter, I wasn't aware it was the 50 level, I think I probably should use 50 a bit more.


----------



## TulipFX (4 September 2012)

*Re: EURAUD Discussion*

There is the ECB meeting on 6 September, the German court decision and other expected events like the Troika report on Greece and Spain's potential submitting to a bailout plan to consider too.

The recent run up however has been due to AUD weakness, more than EUR strength.


----------



## cogs (4 September 2012)

*Re: EURAUD Discussion*

It appears to be a very bold long, given the poor long swap also.

If you use fib (which euraud doesn't currently appear to respond to well being a trender) EURAUD and AUDUSD are both at a 50% fib level, I would be looking at 1.21600 ish retrace for any long entries IMO. Although this has been on a good run up, personally I certainly wouldn't be going long, but hey I have stuffed up quite a few lately.


----------



## OGRooney (5 September 2012)

*Re: EURAUD Discussion*

Two consecutive 1 hour closes above 50 fib last night... even if we don't breakout there's a nice 50 pip range trade 1.2260 - 1.2310. I got trailed out twice for 15 pips or so, I've entered again without a trail - I'll aim for 1.2310 and if we stop there I'll sell targeting 1.2260 with a stop above last nights high, still I think we're going to see more  upside.

Sticky note above my computer "If your too sacred to speculate, your in the wrong job" :


----------



## cogs (5 September 2012)

*Re: EURAUD Discussion*

Good work, jumping nicely now.


----------



## OGRooney (6 September 2012)

*Re: EURAUD Discussion*

bah ended up short trying to pull of that range trade, should have stuck to my guns 

Soarest head.


----------



## cogs (6 September 2012)

*Re: EURAUD Discussion*

A pop through the 50% for the euraud, and now it looks like we will see the retrace while the AUD makes a run to fill the gap. AUDUSD has already spent 113% of its daily range so may not see much more out of it today. EURAUD still has a bit to go yet @ 83%.

Might be another chance for you to go long yet on the 38%, will wait and see what all te latest talks hold.


----------



## PipSafe (26 April 2014)

*Re: EURAUD Discussion*

EUR/AUD chart has experienced a descending trend during the recent week that could record the bottom price of 1.46553. One of the sellersÃ¢â‚¬™ targets was the level of 127.2 (AB=CD Pattern) that they were successful in reaching to it and the price was not able to descend more by reaching to this level. Right now this price level is one of the important supportive levels in front of the price.

Right now price is above 5-day moving daily time frame that show an uptrend during the next candles.Formation of Shooting Star and Hanging Man candlestick patterns with thin body in green area shows indecision market and vulnerability of ascending trend.AS it is obvious in the picture below, there is an non-ideal AB=CD harmonic pattern between the top price of 1.58246 and the bottom price of 1.46553 with ratios of 61.8 and 127.2 that warns the ascending of price from the D point( the first warning for ascending is breaking of the resistance level of 1.49650). Stoch indicator is in saturation sell area that confirms the current harmonic pattern with the next cycle but because of non-compliance and coordination with larger time frame(Monthly Time frame), this signal is not much valid. The first warning in this currency pair for descending of price is breaking of the supportive level of 1.46553.


----------



## AussieMatt (28 June 2014)

Watching this Squeeze pattern..


----------



## Stratanu (9 July 2014)

EURAUD on Daily Chart - Slips back towards the 1.4416/1.4360 support area which remains in focus while 1.4785 caps. On Weekly Chart - Continues to hover above the August 2011 high at 1.4264.


----------



## PipSafe (18 December 2014)

Technical Analysis of EUR/AUD Dates 2014.12.17

EUR/AUD was in a strong and consistent uptrend during the recent weeks that Buyers were successful in obtaining the highest price of 1.53302.Currently price in long term time frames such as monthly and weekly is above 5-day moving average and warns more ascending in long term interval.As it is obvious in the picture below, between the top price of 1.53302 and bottom price of 1.38067 there is AB=CD harmonic pattern with ratios of 50 and 161.8 that warns the potential of descending from the D point of this pattern.

RSI indicator is in saturation BUY area in h4 and daily time frames and in divergence mode with the price chart that warns about changing price direction during the next days.According to the current situation there is not any clear reason about descending of price in long term time frames such as monthly,weekly and daily. The least sign for descending of price is formation of a top price and recording of it in daily time frame.


----------



## Stratanu (14 October 2015)

EURAUD confirmed a very strong closing last night recovering after the selloff of the past few session that caused a 1,54 undershooting. A possible closing tonight above 1,5710 tonight will confirm a s/t bottom supporting a possible resumption of the move up suggesting a move toward 1,6920!!
The indicators of the daily chart are however still below the line for now but those of the weekly one are well positive supporting further strength. The indicators of the s/t charts are also positive, however showing overbought conditions, especially in the hourly chart. This could limit the extension of the present rally but, having formed bearish divergences we expect a further overshooting toward 1,59 where we suggest selling some!!


----------



## Dutchy3 (10 September 2017)

For those with a D1 outlook for EUR/AUD. H4 signalled last week. Returns to 1.51500 possible. Looks to be breaking out of a complex H4, fourth wave?


----------



## Cam019 (9 August 2021)

One of the currencies I am currently trading. We have a Wyckoff accumulation schematic developing at an area of interest (order block). I have 3 orders currently running which were entered on the 2 minute chart, each targeting the low of the 1H imbalance marked up on the chart.


----------



## Stockbailx (15 January 2022)

Been trading the EUR/AUD for a little while. Came up with the excellent concept of trading the 30m  following the 1hr time frame, find it unique in every way and very successful. Thought I'd weigh into it and wright into this thread and update my success and failures.

It's Friday tradings finished for the week. Looking forward to Monday, to evaluate my success. The prediction is for it sell falling from the tops of 0> fibonaci retracement  currently sitting on 0.236 level were it hovers, eventually to  form the trend (sell or buy) creating an entree to sell I would expect. But looking at the AUD/USD it wants to further sell after yesterdays downfall. Since these pairs are opposites attract. The EUR/AUD   could  ride sideways for a while if not break resistance.

balance; 44106


----------



## Stockbailx (17 January 2022)

As figured the EUR/AUD has contested resistance, 0>Fib Retracement, wouldn't consider entering on the prospect of further highs, best to wait for the EUR to react and begin, a negative approach and go short. Wait for the 0.236 fib to be approached. Where there's money to had?


----------



## Stockbailx (17 January 2022)

Not much going on! A bit of a dead rubber, been in range all day. Got into it hour a go and it's hardly moved an inch. Should be an up side later in the evening...All 5 AUDpairs have been moving sideways all day. Perhaps it will cheer up when the EUR wakes up?


----------



## Stockbailx (17 January 2022)

Its been a depressing day for the trade, finally its broke through and I've gone short. With Indicators, CCI ( community channel index ) bottomed out, and the 1hr chart in positive territory.  I would expect it to go all night if not best of it. At least to the yellow 200ma. With that being the case, I must set a trailing stop...If it becomes to late...Good Trade...


----------



## Stockbailx (18 January 2022)

I'm about 250pips into it, until it hits my trailer stop. Using the 1hr chart, because it has a lot of room to move. Interesting to see how far it pushers on with it...Before it hits my stop...


----------



## Stockbailx (18 January 2022)

Last night my stop was meet on the 1hr chart after the 30m chart, sold out. Interesting day/night trading, Not much action at all, compared with other day trades. At present perched on the 50ma. Looking at the EUR/AUD now it wants to go long...But i predict it to be another long day, with possible action late in the evening again...


----------



## Stockbailx (18 January 2022)

Yep EUR/AUD has gone long. Spotted it early, entered in time for about 200pips so far. Still climbing. Good News. Still a lot of room to move on the 30m chart, breaking new highs...


----------



## Stockbailx (18 January 2022)

Stockybailz said:


> Yep EUR/AUD has gone long. Spotted it early, entered in time for about 200pips so far. Still climbing. Good News. Still a lot of room to move on the 30m chart, breaking new highs...



Got out at the top of highs, as the EUR appeared exhausted and CCI had made a strong swing, indicating the EUR was going short. Got back in an hour ago, on the  indicated suggestion that the stoch was turning with the tide...


----------



## Stockbailx (18 January 2022)

Stockybailz said:


> Got out at the top of highs, as the EUR appeared exhausted and CCI had made a strong swing, indicating the EUR was going short. Got back in an hour ago, on
> the indicated suggestion that the stoch was turning with the tide...



Got out of there in a hurry every thing turned choppy. A good thing to remember when placing trade is to make sure your chart time frames align with your trade. In this instance the 1hr chart was still moving long, causing the 15m, 30m, chart to adjust. I can't recommend going short at this instance not at this moment, wait for the charts to align and trade the bull market...A mistake i make only to often...Not keen to bet my sheep stations...AUD look a bit bearish...


----------



## Stockbailx (18 January 2022)

Stockybailz said:


> Got out of there in a hurry every thing turned choppy. A good thing to remember when placing trade is to make sure your chart time frames align with your trade. In this instance the 1hr chart was still moving long, causing the 15m, 30m, chart to adjust. I can't recommend going short at this instance not at this moment, wait for the charts to align and trade the bull market...A mistake i make only to often...Not keen to bet my sheep stations...AUD look a bit bearish...



Took confident chance, the 4hr on a resuming high, the 1hr adjusting to conditions, 30, 15m correcting its position. Awesome indicator at 0 changing it trend outlook. momentum at a high etc...To a chance and went long...


----------



## Stockbailx (18 January 2022)

The market appears pretty congested, its looking like a sell signal at the moment, but i wouldn't get involved with the AUD looking very bearish all day. Interesting to see what tomorrow brings. The EUR contesting new highs with the 0>Fib Retracement on the 30m frame and the 4hr frame has room to move at 0.5 Fib, While everything else is at 0, o.236 Fib. Should it continue to search for new highs.


----------



## Stockbailx (19 January 2022)

Stockybailz said:


> The market appears pretty congested, its looking like a sell signal at the moment, but i wouldn't get involved with the AUD looking very bearish all day. Interesting to see what tomorrow brings. The EUR contesting new highs with the 0>Fib Retracement on the 30m frame and the 4hr frame has room to move at 0.5 Fib, While everything else is at 0, o.236 Fib. Should it continue to search for new highs.



Well I was wrong about the EUR searching new highs, but true that it was in a sell signal. It looks like, just past midnight some time, it was to sell and go short, for the rest of the morning. Continuing on at this moment. As for the rest of the day who knows. Room to move in both directions...Momentum is down, but it is oversold...


----------



## Stockbailx (19 January 2022)

Look like there could be some more downside to the EUR. its early hours at the moment. But that's where the good money is. The 4hr chart wants to go on with it, as the trend indicates. Hopefully we will see the EUR contest the negative zone 0> Fib Retracement. At present under the 200ma with 30m chart...The AUD expected to rise, that will further confirm this action...


----------



## Stockbailx (19 January 2022)

Stockybailz said:


> Look like there could be some more downside to the EUR. its early hours at the moment. But that's where the good money is. The 4hr chart wants to go on with it, as the trend indicates. Hopefully we will see the EUR contest the negative zone 0> Fib Retracement. At present under the 200ma with 30m chart...The AUD expected to rise, that will further confirm this action...



As analysis suggest the EUR has conceded to the 4hr chart trend. I gotten on board with confidence that there will be further downside to contest negative 0>Fib. Good news trading the bull market...I probally should of waited but, Momentum, De Marker, show relevance as I expect the RSI, CCI to follow suit. The AUD is going long, so there's no better time to enter. I doubled the dose with 4lots all up with confidence...


----------



## Stockbailx (19 January 2022)

Stockybailz said:


> probally should of waited but



Ooops...But true story...Just being a bit optimistic, getting a bit carried away with all. Trying to be famous, I know better. Still have faith in the EUR keeping its downside trend. The 4hr chart so unreliable for entering a trade, when trading the 30m frame. I guess I should wait for EUR to consolidate its position, before entering the trade in the morning...Looking at all time frames and waiting for an entry signal...


----------



## Stockbailx (19 January 2022)

Finally the frames have aligned, giving a entry signals to what looks like a bull market. shouldn't be wrong, looks good. If all analysis is correct then should be in for a long night,,,


----------



## Stockbailx (20 January 2022)

Still hold the EUR, as I expect it to retrace, back to the downside where it will contest the 0>Fib again. Where theirs money to be had!  AUD expected to turn to return to the upside.


----------



## Stockbailx (20 January 2022)

As predicted the EUR looking bearish still, further downside prevailed, All time frames have aligned, Got in on it 1hr ago, Interesting to see how far its willing to fall contesting 0> negative Fib on 30m, 1hr chart. The 4hr chart closing in...AUD looking Bullish...


----------



## Stockbailx (20 January 2022)

Suspected bounce off 0>Fib, to go long, for me the good money;s on further down turn, to follow trend and go for the day. But the practical would be to go long 30m chart...Stoch considered favorable for further bearish action. (optimistic)


----------



## Stockbailx (21 January 2022)

Further downturn looks to prevail 30m chart. All indication looks to change direction, sitting in the  overbought market. So the EUR look bearish for the time being, the long term scenario looks for the EUR go long later in the evening. The h4 still has room to move down side, according to the Fib Retracement...


----------



## Stockbailx (21 January 2022)

Stockybailz said:


> Further downturn looks to prevail 30m chart. All indication looks to change direction, sitting in the overbought market. So the EUR look bearish for the time being, the long term scenario looks for the EUR go long later in the evening. The h4 still has room to move down side, according to the Fib Retracement...



Totally wrong with that scenario, the bearish seems exhausted on all time frames and the bulls have taken over as a correction to trend, time to go long. I missed the call and didn't get an entry in...i'll try and catch an entry, after the next swing down...


----------



## Stockbailx (23 January 2022)

The EUR/AUD enjoyed some quite significant rise, since early this morning.  Since the bearish movement became exhausted. Reaching negative 0>Fib 15m, 30m, 1hr. Signs a tun around of the bull markets is upon it.  Going from end of the spectrum to other. Looking for sum downturn to prevail tomorrow...Expect to reach next fib retracement 0.618>0.5 and bounce for continuing highs...


----------



## Stockbailx (25 January 2022)

EUR/AUD swinging downturn after most of yesterdays highs, chasing 200ma I would expect...Although could turn at the 0.389Fib, but unlikely...


----------



## Stockbailx (27 January 2022)

EUR/AUD Breaking through resistance. Made a move this morning, chasing highs. After M/A consolidated together to signal a breakout move. Interesting to see how high it will run, with the 30m 1hr frames showing room to move, expect sum back lash, but the Bulls are in favor...

30m frame


----------



## Stockbailx (28 January 2022)

EUR/AUD consolidating a trend down side looking for the 200ma, with the market on shaky ground no telling on its true position. Time will tell?


----------



## gartley (28 January 2022)

Stockybailz said:


> EUR/AUD consolidating a trend down side looking for the 200ma, with the market on shaky ground no telling on its true position. Time will tell?
> 
> View attachment 136645



expect upside break


----------



## Stockbailx (28 January 2022)

Stockybailz said:


> I thought I would add if I may? One of my biggest problems with trading FX, although I think I've got it down pat. Is that I always enter a trade to early. That's when it turns and bites, and if I let it ride, thinking it go, where I believe it was going, I suffer. You must have sum DISCIPLINE...



Yes only time will tell, got in on the correction of the 5m, 15m mark, just following the Jig Saw. Look likely to swing down from here?


----------



## Stockbailx (28 January 2022)

EUR/AUD exceeding highs as it goes for broke, breaking boundary against 0>Fib. Good to see while the crickets on!


----------



## Stockbailx (31 January 2022)

After contesting the higher 0>Fib friday night. EUR/AUD expected to go further short today...Searching for the 200ma. If it doesn't bounce of the 50ma,,,


----------



## Stockbailx (1 February 2022)

EUR/AUD siting comfortable on a high, expected to be exhausted in the coming hours. My money's on a further down swing to go short later...

Although alarming news is that the AUD/USD is also on a high, contesting the higher 0.5>Fib, expected to go higher, which would suggest that the EUR/AUD to go short. Time will tell...This is looking at a short term this morning, expecting to go long later in the evening..


----------



## Stockbailx (4 February 2022)

Frustrating couple of days. EUR/AUD been in the bear market not much if any to be had. I finally scored after 10pm wjth the pair finally going long, after persevering all day...Hope for further long action but the good moneys on it going short..


----------



## Stockbailx (7 February 2022)

With the EUR/AUD exceeding highs these last couple of days. It appears exhausted bouncing off 0>Fib on all frames 15 - 4hr, My moneys on going short. Momentum is low..Chasing the 50ma looking for the 200ma.. AUD is bullish...


----------



## Stockbailx (8 February 2022)

EUR/AUD still looks short, after yesterdays down swing, momentum is low, oversold but looks to continue on that path. has over come the 50ma as it chases down the 200ma...


----------



## Stockbailx (8 February 2022)

EUR/AUD had reached the 200ma on the 15m frame, and turned north. Going long for what appears to be a strong push, tuning in a sharp manner and going fast. rather then previous momentum of a slow short action...


----------



## Stockbailx (9 February 2022)

Stockybailz said:


> EUR/AUD had reached the 200ma on the 15m frame, and turned north. Going long for what appears to be a strong push, tuning in a sharp manner and going fast. rather then previous momentum of a slow short action...



Scored some meaningful credits, from the slow momentum going short and from that push north, yesterday. But lacked confidence to continue on with the short action. Could see the EUR continuing its short momentum through the hours of the morning, but expect momentum to change and go north, hoping for some confident long action later in the evening...


----------



## Stockbailx (9 February 2022)

Not that I know everything but I suspect that the present low momentum going short, suggests that there is something big compounding for the EUR to change momentum and breakout to go long in the for see-able future. To go long is emerging and the AUD/USD will see some explosive short action soon. I suspect that later in night today, if there is to be a change in momentum today. i look forward to it...Also the positive prospect of the EUR continuing momentum to the negative 0>Fib...(most probable)


----------



## Stockbailx (10 February 2022)

A bit of heavy betting going on here. i backed the EUR  to change momentum and head north. I've got eight lots on the line. Confident a change is forth coming, Using the the methodology that you always hold your position if your on the correct end of the chart. The EUR has meet the 0>Fib on the 30m frame, which says to me that a change is intimate, and the pair should register. Hoping for a big day of highs...


----------



## Stockbailx (11 February 2022)

Stockybailz said:


> A bit of heavy betting going on here. i backed the EUR to change momentum and head north. I've got eight lots on the line. Confident a change is forth coming, Using the the methodology that you always hold your position if your on the correct end of the chart. The EUR has meet the 0>Fib on the 30m frame, which says to me that a change is intimate, and the pair should register. Hoping for a big day of highs...



Stuck to the plan didn't, close my positions, (saved money) even thou I got into a lot of deficit. Under estimated the AUD when it was on a high. Lost a lot of ground and  I skimmed (sleep) through it by the skin of me teeth. The 30m frame and the 1hr frame is overbought, hoping it will stay that way.  Because the change in momentum was long over due, I'm backing my positions to hold strong, riding the 4hr frame, which has room to move in a positive strong change in momentum...Could go either way...Either way the credits are rolling in, using trailer stops....


----------



## Stockbailx (15 February 2022)

How bullish is the AUD (not very) The Aud struggles to climb. The EUR follows suit in the opposite direction, indicating a slow decline. No news in the economic calendar. Momentum support a swing long later in the evening with pressure against that move. appears to be another bearish day for the EUR/AUD...


----------



## Stockbailx (21 February 2022)

The EUR forecast, Trading Economics, to go higher through the week and inwards, that direction. Starting with a push from *1.57775 towards 1.59250. * I have total confidence in this, but this scenario won't start until later in the evening. When momentum picks up...







​​​​​​​
 


   ​​​​



   ​​​​


----------



## Stockbailx (1 March 2022)

Been a unpredictable week with the EUR for me. I was expecting the AUD to fall, instead it has held strong after a choppy a fair  last week giving no real indication of entering a position, with it spiking against trend frequently.

Today I've taken the position to sell. As its been trending that way since yesterday evening...using the Ichimoku Indicator, I believe the EUR will stay beneath the cloud for the time being...


----------



## Stockbailx (4 March 2022)

The AUD continues to act bullish. Perhaps the amount of money, being injected into the Flood situation in the South East is paving its way through the system GDP having a influence. There for the Eur/Aud has been bearish for a thew days in accordance. Seemingly bearish today it looks...How long will it last, be good to see...


----------



## peter2 (4 March 2022)

Have you considered that *AUD* (and *CAD*) are commodity currencies and commodity prices are rallying strongly?  
*EUR/GBP* have a situation on their doorstep with the Russian/Urkraine conflict. 

You've been stubbornly long this pair and it's taken far to long for you to consider going short.


----------



## Stockbailx (5 March 2022)

peter2 said:


> Have you considered that *AUD* (and *CAD*) are commodity currencies and commodity prices are rallying strongly?
> *EUR/GBP* have a situation on their doorstep with the Russian/Urkraine conflict.
> 
> You've been stubbornly long this pair and it's taken far to long for you to consider going short.



Thanks Peter2, Havn't got the patients or tolerance to trade the 1day time frame, as a whole, I find concentrating on the* AUD* pairs, frustrating enough, *EUR/AUD *is my pair of choice,  the most lucrutive of the *5 AUD pairs*.

The Urkraine conflict and the floods playing a part into the outcome of the pairs. I don't want to trade the* EUR/GBP* I find it to volatile. Plus I prefer to rap my head around the* AUD *pairs. I have a better understanding. All 5 *AUD* pair currencies, rally well, *AUD/CAD* are of a closer fluctuation of the pairs.

The chart below shows I'm not shy, Just a matter of having a better understanding of the pair you trade...


----------



## Stockbailx (21 March 2022)

EUR/AUD experience a complete sell off late last week. Trend expected to continue on this week. AUD looks bullish pushing the EUR down. All momentum indications suggest this...
Note the 1hr chart;


----------



## ProfitEqualsYummy (1 April 2022)

Still trending down. Is a rebound likely in the near future? Haven't seen it at this level in a while


----------



## Stockbailx (1 April 2022)

ProfitEqualsYummy said:


> Still trending down. Is a rebound likely in the near future? Haven't seen it at this level in a while



EUR pairs all consolidating a down trend still for the day. AUD pairs are looking bullish. So on that account I would expect further down turn. Although a rebound is animate in the foreseen future. Trading well below the 200ma and the 50ma, certainly looks oversold. Time will tell...
H4 Chart


----------



## Stockbailx (5 April 2022)

Backing there will be more bearish correlation, today and tomorrow as the AUD still looks bullish, keeping the EUR on a down swing...EUR/AUD Awsome indication suggest this...


----------



## Stockbailx (7 April 2022)

EUR/AUD on a indefinite high, appears to be exhausted from all the down side last week, turning on rebound late yesterday afternoon. My money's on it continuing on highs today. The AUD looks collapsed. 1 hr chart looks to be starting new momentum...


----------



## holyLemon (20 April 2022)

EURAUD has been tanking since early March, (as soon as Russia invaded Ukraine)...is the recovery due to the war easing off?


----------



## Stockbailx (20 April 2022)

holyLemon said:


> EURAUD has been tanking since early March, (as soon as Russia invaded Ukraine)...is the recovery due to the war easing off?



EUR/AUD momentum certainly slowed down in the past but in the long run i think it is just having a reality check and by persuasion of the invasion of Ukraine, momentum will continue south for some time... 

P.S. Do you use that EA and does it work for you?


----------



## Stockbailx (25 April 2022)

ProfitEqualsYummy said:


> Still trending down. Is a rebound likely in the near future? Haven't seen it at this level in a while



It looks like the rebound is upon us. It seems to have spouted new roots. EUR/AUD predicted to be changing momentum for the coming weeks...Sample the 1hr chart against the weekly chart below...


----------



## Stockbailx (8 July 2022)

Watching the EUR/AUD closely today and yesterday as I see a opportunistic opportunity to sell the EUR against the AUD. The pair is looking bearish, showing to be oversold on most time frames, excluding the Daily and Weekly & so on. The AUD is at present in a bearish narrative, but look for that to change in the next hours and near future as the AUD looks to regain its bullish form for the day and will see the EUR/AUD further decline today....


----------



## Stockbailx (19 July 2022)

Looking at the charts this morning, I discovered the EUR/AUD 1hr frame has a CUP & HANDLE formation in the mist. I don't really know if I can trust this, because its forex and I've never really heard of these trading patterns working in forex. And just how reliable is the cup & handle pattern. 
But I'm a optimist and it would be interesting to see how this so called pattern pans out? Happening at this hour.


----------



## Stockbailx (25 August 2022)

EUR becoming more predictable as the days go on. suffering from a longer then usual downturn since the 18th of August. Looking for further downturn today, on the back of a weakening USD pushing the AUD Higher. Giving current economics, this cold be a substantial fall today and possibly into tomorrow, making new lows, pending on how the the AUD fairs...


----------



## ProfitEqualsYummy (7 September 2022)

As someone who earns in the Euro, can anyone offer any alleviating input? Hoping she will be worth around 1.55aud again soon


----------



## Stockbailx (7 September 2022)

ProfitEqualsYummy said:


> As someone who earns in the Euro, can anyone offer any alleviating input? Hoping she will be worth around 1.55aud again soon




I cruise the EUR/AUD often, Lately since early July it been running on a mainly weaker EUR. I always measure the pair on the balance of the AUD. Just recently its come back into it own again and profiting of the weaker AUD.  Watching the highs come in after a while and think it will retrace south again from here. But if the EUR can stay afloat bit longer, you may well see your 1.55.
 Still think the EUR/AUD is struggling.
With the AUD market being a bit incoherence or stagnate at best I think it would be good to let the dust settle...


----------

